# ajenidad / ajenidades



## leonore

hola,

El contexto es el del exilio; el autor lo compara a una "pequeña muerte, hecha siempre de ajenidades". 

Tengo en mente la palabra francesa "étrangeté" pero no estoy convencida...

gracias por su ayuda!

leonor


----------



## paz-paix

hola, leonor
sin ser nativa, me da la impresión de que elegiste una buena traducción. 
lo que te debe generar dudas es que al ponerlo en plural (como está en el texto fuente), ya no suena bien, adquiere otro sentido (el de rareza o cosa "bizarra"), ¿qué te parece?
seguro que alguien te va a aportar más alternativas. saludos!!
paz


----------



## lpfr

El problema es que "ajenidades" no quiere decir "rarezas" y "étrangeté" no quiere decir "ajenidades".
  Creo que en falta de un derivado de la palabra "autrui" (más o menos "ajeno"), lo traduciría por "exotismos", es lo que me parece más próximo de "ajenidades".


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Propongo:*Invraisemblances*


----------



## leonore

muchas gracias, Paz!

Claro que es el plural, el problema... El exiliado se siente extranjero, ajeno a todo y todos - "ajenidades" como la suma de estas experiencias de "ser ajeno"?

uuufff...


----------



## paz-paix

me parece que exotismo no cuajaría, porque lo exótico pertenece al Otro; el exiliado es el Otro en una cultura ajena, por eso me parece que él no puede ver como exóticas esas cosas a las que no siente propias. no sé si se entiende (temo estar siendo demasiado autorreferencial).
sigamos pensando, que este tema es interesantísimo!!


----------



## leonore

buenisimo, no? bien complejo...

Pues tampoco me siento comoda con "exotismos"; me parece que descarta la dimension de "estar al lado", de soledad - es un término demasiado "positivo", en este contexto.

otras ideas?!!


----------



## paz-paix

"une petite mort, toujours faite de différences étrangères"

demasiado libre?


----------



## Mariaencarna

_Une petite mort toujours faite de choses qui ne nous appartiennent pas._
Podría ser, no?
Saludos


----------



## paz-paix

a mí me gusta
eso sí, "choses" le agrega un matiz concreto que "ajenidades" no tiene
por otro lado, "nous appartiennent" le quita la ambigüedad que tiene "ajenidades": ya que lo ajeno puede estar en ambos campos (tanto en el del exiliado como en el de la cultura que lo recibe)
pero me gusta
saludos!


----------



## leonore

mil gracias por sus ideas; estoy pensando en la relacion entre "ajenidad "y "otredad" - o sea, que esta pequeña muerte significa despojo de lo proprio, del yo...

qué piensan de
"cette petite mort, où plus rien ne vous appartient..."

se me ocurre que "ajenidad" puede decir que uno depende de los demas, o sea que son los actos/decisiones de los demas que provocan "esta pequeña muerte".
socorro...


----------



## paz-paix

leonor, 
poné más contexto, el párrafo entero, a ver si se nos ocurre otra cosa.
saludos!


----------



## leonore

listo:

"Esta pequeña muerte, hecha siempre de ajenidades, no comienza con las amenazas de los enemigos sino con el silencio de los amigos."

Te ayuda?


----------



## paz-paix

leí el texto completo en internet (aquí: http://www.nodo50.org/derechosparatodos/DerechosRevista/Derechos3-Exilio.htm ?) y lo parece sugerir "ajenidades", es la mutua lejanía, desinterés, completa incomprensión, entre el autor hacia lo español y los españoles hacia Colombia.
Sugiere soledad absoluta, efectivamente... porque él se siente ajeno a esa cultura y, a la vez, esa cultura ajena a la suya

Por otro lado, la RAE da más sentidos para ajeno, además del de "lo que no nos pertenece":



*ajeno**, na**.*
(Del lat. _aliēnus_, de _alĭus_, otro).

*1. *adj. Perteneciente a otra persona.
*2. *adj. De otra clase o condición.
*3. *adj. Distante, lejano, libre de algo. _Ajeno de cuidados_
*4. *adj. Impropio, extraño, no correspondiente. _Ajeno a su voluntad_
*5. *adj. Que no tiene conocimiento de algo, o no está prevenido de lo que ha de suceder.


----------



## leonore

De verdad que gracias, Paz, por toda tu colaboracion.

Sabes, me parece también que la falta de comprension, la lejania, las siente el autor con su gente (habla del silencio de los amigos). 

Bueno, ahora, a ver como poner todo esto en francés!

Hasta pronto!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Como "ajenidad" en sociología existe el vocablo *"étrangèreté"* que tiene el mismo significado.


----------



## leonore

este si que no lo conocia... Muchas gracias Gurb, efectivemente, tienen el mismo sentido. 
Mirando el uso de esta palabra, me parece que reune todos los matices de "ajenidad".

Merci!


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

leonore said:


> este si que no lo conocia... Muchas gracias Gurb, efectivemente, tienen el mismo sentido.
> Mirando el uso de esta palabra, me parece que reune todos los matices de "ajenidad".
> 
> Merci!



Si ça peut aider et s'appliquer: le mot *extranéité* dont voici les définitions
extranéité Du latin _extraneus_ (étranger, de l’extérieur), l’_*extranéité*_ est un substantif féminin. Il a deux sens, un sens strict et un sens large.


_Stricto sensu_, le terme s’emploie dans le droit de la citoyenneté, précisément dans ses branches que sont l’immigration et la naturalisation (plus généralement, le droit des étrangers), et, pour le Canada et les États-Unis par exemple, dans la jurisprudence constitutionnelle en la matière. Il désigne la qualité ou le statut d’étranger, la situation dans laquelle il se trouve. Il est à rapprocher de l’expression la _condition des étrangers_ (par opposition à la _condition des nationaux_), qui comprend l’ensemble des règles déterminant les droits dont jouissent les étrangers dans leur pays d’adoption. _« D’après les défendeurs, le principe clé de l’approche américaine est que l’extranéité, c’est-à-dire l’immigration et la naturalisation, relève de la compétence législative fédérale et non de celle des États. »_
L’_extranéité_ peut se rapporter à des personnes (_l’extranéité de l’immigrant_, _du requérant_) ou à des situations (_l’extranéité d’un rapport juridique_). _Exception d’extranéité_. _Extranéité partielle_, _entière_. _Invoquer l’extranéité_ (pour échapper aux dispositions d’une loi, par exemple). _Classifications fondées sur l’extranéité_, _établies en fonction de l’extranéité_.


À tous bonnes fêtes 

Amitiés 

Issy Jaime


----------

